# 16" rcp to 8" plastic



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

how do most of you tie in 16" rcp storm drain pipe to a 8" sdr roof drain down spout . Basically what have you used to make the transitions from 16" rcp to 8" plastc . I personally would use a fernco in that type of situation . But I am open to better suggestions . thanks


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

On repairs, I draw it up and give it to the sheet metal shop to make.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally found the info I was looking for , apparently it is easier to cap the the RCP off and then tap the top of the pipe with a saddle type tap . Talked to utility guy we sub work to sometimes , was finally able to get a hold of him.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Pics please.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Pics please.


haven't performed the work yet lol , should be sometime next week slow down.I'll take some pics of all 8 of them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RCP? Are we talking VCP Citrified Clay Pipe?


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

reenforced concrete pipe


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Duh OK!:laughing:


----------

